# Lyle Lovett on Elvis Costello's "Spectacle" last night



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great show last night featuring John Prine and Ray LaMontangne as well as the aforementioned Mr. Lovett. Lyle's guitar sounded absolutely amazing! I saw he was using a Sundown pickup, but I didn't get a clear look at the headstock. Does anyone know what kind of guitar he was playing?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Lyle has been playing Collings acoustics for a couple of decades, with a Sunrise mag pickup.

I missed this show. It probably will be shown again soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

YouTube - Lyle Lovett: Natural Forces on Spectacle


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ray LaMontagne was terrific on that show too.
That line-up really calmed me down after the heartbreaking canucks loss.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I caught the last 20 minutes but I then set the DVR to record it. Haven't watched it yet but can't wait to see it.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Lyle is awesome....Springteen was on this past weekend...he's starting to RUST!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kazzelectro said:


> Lyle is awesome....Springteen was on this past weekend...he's starting to RUST!


Ya think??? his insights about song writing were right on. Another part to go.


----------

